# June acquisitions



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Made a stop at an outlet mall and picked up a few items, all at a nice discount:



BB 346 seersucker shirt
Ralph Lauren diamond point bow tie
JCrew cotton shorts in a Nantucket Red-type color



And an e-thrifted item, purchased for .99!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

gamma68 - all nice stuff and the tie is a home run.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

These all are great, gamma. I didn't know BB did seersucker shirts ! One more nice thing we don't have access to here.

I won't be making substantial purchases for a while, having just paid a deposit for a flat, but I did just hot-headedly pull the trigger on a couple of ties from an Italian seller. I realistically didn't _need_ them, but I knew my passion for textured ties was going to be the end of me anyway.

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Lost an auction for a long-sleeved seersucker shirt today. Not happy.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

i just scored 4 BB Makers ties for $20.50 apiece at the outlet. One of them had the 346 in the same print sitting next to it for $31.50. Intersting to be able to compare them side by side. The difference in pattern and color was subtle with the Maker a little more defined in the paisly's fine print, and a trifle more muted in shading. The difference in heft though was immediatly apparent. All in all I was able to buy the better tie for less money.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My new obsession must be popovers. To date I've received samples from BB, Orvis, J. Crew and O'Connell's and am waiting on additional examples from Pendleton and Bill's Khakis. I justify the cost by telling myself it's for the purpose of conducting a 'sartorial comparison' of the brand offerings in this design. So far the O'Connel's shirt is the most substantial and highest quality offering I've pulled over my back! ;0


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

Just out of the box, smelling like new: Baxter Ranger-Moc (Rancourt) and Allen Edmonds Broadstreet. Worth the wait.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

My recent purchase at uniqlo:

broadcloth buttondown shirt









chambray shirt:









pincord jacket:









u can see the jacket and broadcloth shirt in action in the trad WAYW thread.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Got this in the mail tonight:


Land's End navy knit cotton sweater, it'll be good as a fall/spring garment. It's comfortable enough to wear with only a polo under it, so that may end up being how it's worn


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I fully intend to blame 32 if I go broke on audiophile vinyl, but now that I've substantially upgraded the hardware, I'm intrigued by what remasters will further add. From the good folks at Mobile Fidelity Sound Lab. I should note that I currently own each of these in about 3 formats or versions each. Music addiction is much, much worse than clothing addiction.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I've been trying to resist Sketches on MFSL, but it's difficult, given that brand-new copies on eBay are going for "just" $30. I got Around Midnight on half-speed Columbia for $10 recently and like it very much, although those pressings don't get much love. What I need to do is unload duplicates--no one needs three copies of Sgt. Pepper and three copies of the White Album and two copies of Tattoo You, the list goes on and on--and invest the proceeds in quality pressings. They make such a huge difference. Once you start mainlining MFSL through your ears, nothing else will do...

En route to the house as we speak are Ella and Louis Again, Nevermind and Friday Night in San Francisco. I nearly spent $50 on a 45 rpm two-record version of the latter, but exercised restraint and got a vintage version of the latter for a reasonable $10.



CMDC said:


> I fully intend to blame 32 if I go broke on audiophile vinyl, but now that I've substantially upgraded the hardware, I'm intrigued by what remasters will further add. From the good folks at Mobile Fidelity Sound Lab. I should note that I currently own each of these in about 3 formats or versions each. Music addiction is much, much worse than clothing addiction.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

The gf really wants to pick up a record player and start listening to vinyls. seeing that this can be a dangerous road like AAAC has been, this is bad...... im gonna need a 2nd job soon.



32rollandrock said:


> I've been trying to resist Sketches on MFSL, but it's difficult, given that brand-new copies on eBay are going for "just" $30. I got Around Midnight on half-speed Columbia for $10 recently and like it very much, although those pressings don't get much love. What I need to do is unload duplicates--no one needs three copies of Sgt. Pepper and three copies of the White Album and two copies of Tattoo You, the list goes on and on--and invest the proceeds in quality pressings. They make such a huge difference. Once you start mainlining MFSL through your ears, nothing else will do...
> 
> En route to the house as we speak are Ella and Louis Again, Nevermind and Friday Night in San Francisco. I nearly spent $50 on a 45 rpm two-record version of the latter, but exercised restraint and got a vintage version of the latter for a reasonable $10.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

CMDC said:


> I fully intend to blame 32 if I go broke on audiophile vinyl, but now that I've substantially upgraded the hardware, I'm intrigued by what remasters will further add. From the good folks at Mobile Fidelity Sound Lab. I should note that I currently own each of these in about 3 formats or versions each. Music addiction is much, much worse than clothing addiction.


Agreed 100%. Nice taste in music, Life's Rich Pageant was my introduction to REM.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Does this count as a June acquisition? 

My wife was cleaning out her cedar closet yesterday and found a pair of my navy Baird McNutt linen trousers from Lands' End that she had picked up from the dry cleaner at the end of the summer of 2011 (according to the tag on the hanger) and stuck in her closet instead of mine. Since it was the end of the season, I had forgotten all about them and they were stuffed between some jackets that she rarely wears anymore so she never noticed them either. That was definitely a nice closet find, as I don't think Lands' End even carries these anymore.

And to think, I was just considering going to my local store and looking for a pair of navy linen trousers.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

^Those are great acquisitions, the free kind!


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh man - that is awesome! And what is great is that its dry cleaned and in your size!



Semper Jeep said:


> Does this count as a June acquisition?
> 
> My wife was cleaning out her cedar closet yesterday and found a pair of my navy Baird McNutt linen trousers from Lands' End that she had picked up from the dry cleaner at the end of the summer of 2011 (according to the tag on the hanger) and stuck in her closet instead of mine. Since it was the end of the season, I had forgotten all about them and they were stuffed between some jackets that she rarely wears anymore so she never noticed them either. That was definitely a nice closet find, as I don't think Lands' End even carries these anymore.
> 
> And to think, I was just considering going to my local store and looking for a pair of navy linen trousers.


----------



## UnivStripe (Mar 6, 2013)

Just received a pair of Rancourt & Co. Penny Loafers purchased during the recent Brooks Brothers 25% off sale. The leather is very soft and they fit perfectly. Even my very high expectations were exceeded.


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

New acquisitions from English/SSEW. Panel shorts with beach ball-flip flop and bookworm-glasses embroidery. This makes five garments from them and they are all terrific. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

'Tis the season for pastel pants:



All Tommy Hilfiger, light blue, Nantucket red, and faded green. I have another pair of the Nantucket reds and a pair of white of the same pants at the tailor right now getting the waist taken in. Solid pants that fit well for pretty darn cheap.


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

Grabbed these off of the bay for about $40. USA made and will fill a hole I have had for awhile. Aside from that I am saving for a new roof .


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

wacolo said:


> Grabbed these off of the bay for about $40. USA made and will fill a hole I have had for awhile. Aside from that I am saving for a new roof .


Would be interested in how the roof goes. A friend down the street had some major sticker shock--despite several bids, couldn't get it much below 20 grand. The price of materials has, apparently, skyrocketed.


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

32rollandrock said:


> Would be interested in how the roof goes. A friend down the street had some major sticker shock--despite several bids, couldn't get it much below 20 grand. The price of materials has, apparently, skyrocketed.


Well the house is not huge. Basically a cape cod with 3 dormers and a 12 12 pitch. I have had three quotes so far, all complete tear off and 30 architectural shingles which came in around 6K each. Kind of what I expected. I dabbled with the idea of doing it myself, but decided I would not be able to recruit enough help to get it done in a timely manner.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

wacolo said:


> Well the house is not huge. Basically a cape cod with 3 dormers and a 12 12 pitch. I have had three quotes so far, all complete tear off and 30 architectural shingles which came in around 6K each. Kind of what I expected. I dabbled with the idea of doing it myself, but decided I would not be able to recruit enough help to get it done in a timely manner.


$6k isn't a bad price at all. From what I've gathered, though, roofing prices vary drastically by location. A co-worker living in Ashburn, VA just has his house done for $16k. Seven years ago, he said, he lived in a moderately larger house with a larger roof in the LA suburbs and he didn't get a single bid over $7k.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

After years of search, I found a modern, old school classic terry cloth beach shirt.

Button down not pictured...

https://www.wittmanntextiles.com/tebeja.html


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Gant Viyella necktie, filthy when I picked it up but the dry cleaner really cleaned it up.

Cole Haan penny loafers, inspired by all this tan loafer talk.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ Wow! Nice tie, Popinjay! I've only come across one or two at the thrifts, and they had been gorged by moths.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

BB poplin "Wash N Wear" suit in what looks like light sage green. I've read mixed things about these old curiosities but figured it's worth a try. Probably will have it dry cleaned anyway rather than do what the tag suggests.

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/206275342


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

wacolo said:


> Well the house is not huge. Basically a cape cod with 3 dormers and a 12 12 pitch. I have had three quotes so far, all complete tear off and 30 architectural shingles which came in around 6K each. Kind of what I expected. I dabbled with the idea of doing it myself, but decided I would not be able to recruit enough help to get it done in a timely manner.


I roofed a house once. I would borrow 20 grand before I would do it again. Six grand would be fantastic, I should think--my own friend's house isn't overly large, and the whole block was shocked by the 20-grand bids. Tilton's experience is along the lines I've heard. Seven years ago, before we moved into our current house, we paid about five grand for a tear-off and new roof. The house was smaller, but not that much smaller, than the house of my friend who had the recent bids for 20 grand.


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

Jovan said:


> BB poplin "Wash N Wear" suit in what looks like light sage green. I've read mixed things about these old curiosities but figured it's worth a try. Probably will have it dry cleaned anyway rather than do what the tag suggests.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/transaction/206275342


Great pickup. That is the one shade of poplin I do not have, but have always liked them on others.



32rollandrock said:


> I roofed a house once. I would borrow 20 grand before I would do it again. Six grand would be fantastic, I should think--my own friend's house isn't overly large, and the whole block was shocked by the 20-grand bids. Tilton's experience is along the lines I've heard. Seven years ago, before we moved into our current house, we paid about five grand for a tear-off and new roof. The house was smaller, but not that much smaller, than the house of my friend who had the recent bids for 20 grand.


I have done one roof, helped out on several others and I was quite satisfied to be in that range. LOL and if anyone wants to contribute to the cause I have some lovely things for sale in the Exchange


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Got this in the mail today, courtesy of Lands End by way of STP:



This is last summer's linen/cotton version of the cashmere/wool Lands End DB I bought and returned a few weeks ago. I was worried it was going to fit just as poorly as the other one did, but at $50 total it was worth the gamble. Strangely enough, this fits remarkably better than the other one did, I may have my tailor do a few minor things to it, but I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Some small goodies to tide me over until the summer paychecks start to come in










-Some deals from a Brooks outlet sale (Mainline belt and 346 polo)










-NATO watch band from J. Crew and key fob from Brooks. 
The watch band was on sale and I picked it up for only ~$8.50
while the key fob was about $12 after the AAAC discount


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

Was carousing around Ebay when I came across an auction for a "vintage" J. Press cotton suit. Upon further review it was my preferred odd size of a 43" chest and accompanying pants. 3/2 sack, flat front, and cuffed. Won it for $50 and had it come in today. Now I've never had something that "fit like a glove" without tailoring, but this comes as close as anything. The only alteration to make is an inch out in the waist and a dry cleaning. Good, crisp cotton in a nice shade of khaki, and as a little research has shown it is fairly vintage with the tag inside still indicating a San Francisco store and union made in the USA. I've tried to include the label, but the pic isn't very close. Very very happy with this lucky purchase and plan to give it some mileage this summer!


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> ^ Wow! Nice tie, Popinjay! I've only come across one or two at the thrifts, and they had been gorged by moths.


Thanks! I was excited as it's the first i've ever seen, and then I turned it over and it had a giant red stain on it and was more of a dirt color than the creme it's supposed to be. The sales lady was incredulous I was buying it, "Did you see the stain on this?!" But luck was on my side and the dry cleaner was able to bring it back from the dead, thankfully.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

BorderBandit said:


> Was carousing around Ebay when I came across an auction for a "vintage" J. Press cotton suit. Upon further review it was my preferred odd size of a 43" chest and accompanying pants. 3/2 sack, flat front, and cuffed. Won it for $50 and had it come in today. Now I've never had something that "fit like a glove" without tailoring, but this comes as close as anything. The only alteration to make is an inch out in the waist and a dry cleaning. Good, crisp cotton in a nice shade of khaki, and as a little research has shown it is fairly vintage with the tag inside still indicating a San Francisco store and union made in the USA. I've tried to include the label, but the pic isn't very close. Very very happy with this lucky purchase and plan to give it some mileage this summer!
> 
> View attachment 11587
> View attachment 11588


This is an awesome looking suit - very Trad. It's great to get something that fits well to start - no amount of tailoring can equal a good base fit. And what a price. Enjoy it. I wish I could help you on dating it, but there are others on this site who probably will be able to.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Made my way to target for a return. Ended up leaving with a pair of brioni khakis for 79 and a pair of bills khakis patchwork madras pants for 30. Could I really say no to either of these items....

hahaha

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

sskim3 said:


> Made my way to target for a return. Ended up leaving with a pair of brioni khakis for 79 and a pair of bills khakis patchwork madras pants for 30. Could I really say no to either of these items....
> 
> hahaha
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Oops meant to say tj maxx. Not target.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Got this in the mail tonight:
> 
> 
> Land's End navy knit cotton sweater, it'll be good as a fall/spring garment. It's comfortable enough to wear with only a polo under it, so that may end up being how it's worn


What are your thoughts on this sweater? I need a good navy cotton crew, and this is much cheaper than PRL. You like?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

No pix yet but I just took delivery on two pair of BB Elliott cut chinos, one in stone for normal wear and one in white for when I want to do the California Tuxedo . . . which may be the next time we go out to eat.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Delivered yesterday.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Bandit44 said:


> Delivered yesterday.


Beautiful shoe! I pulled the trigger on NOS pair of eastland boat shoes made in maine. Do any of you know if these are comparable to the older rancourt and quoddy?

https://m.ebay.com/itm/131212124687


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

^ I'm not the resident expert on handsewns, but during the 80s & 90s, I owned my fair share of Eastland camp mocs. Nice find!


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

VERY nice, Bandit44.



Bandit44 said:


>


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

Won an auction this morning for what is hopefully a nice JA Henckels Platinum 401 straight razor. 28$ shipped, and I cant wait to get it.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

^^ Thank you, sir. Have way too many pairs, but I've gotten good at rationalizing.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Completed my collection of Lands End Indian Madras long sleeve shirts:



the color and pattern is much nicer than what they showed online (and I thought it looked good online)


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

A pair of Jack Donnelly's for half off at a local men's store, I've been in sore need of some smaller khakis, and a blouse from the sold-out Vineyard Vines Churchill Downs collection my girlfriend's been wanting a while. Might have to bite on some of those LE madras shirts, too.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I didn't realize the JD has distribution to B&M stores. Any idea if they distribute outside of the Atlanta area?


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

Just got a pair of Jack Donnelly myself. The slate color looked more blue on the website but they seem pretty decent. Have to go to the tailor to get them finished still.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm having a good month on eBay so far. I just received these AE Norse's that are in pristine condition for $20. It appears that they've been recently recrafted, there is absolutely no wear on the soles and the uppers aren't in bad shape either. Totally uncharacteristic for a model that are from the 1970's.



Yesterday I ordered this J. Press tan cotton poplin jacket. I'm sure it's an orphaned suit jacket but it should work fine as an odd jacket. $38


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

Couldnt sleep last night, which was bad, and worse for the wallet. I ordered 2 pen pouches, and 2 new fountain pens, a Parker Rialto in green and gold, and a Waterman Apostrophe, both with F nibs. Unfortunately they are coming from the Neatherlands, so I likely wont see them till next month.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Pretty decent haul in the mail today.

I liked that RL seersucker I bought a couple weeks ago but just wasn't a fan of the short sleeves, plus I felt like I would have to have it taken in. After returning it, I found this L/S Lands End seersucker shirt online and got it immediately. The Rugby madras I found NWT on eBay and spent some time going back and forth about whether or not to buy it, because I wasn't sure about the measurements the seller posted. It looks great in person (and has a flap pocket, locker loop, and rear collar button), I'm really glad I ended up pulling the trigger on it:









Also ordered some espadrilles for my wife and I off of espadrillestore.com, ridiculously comfortable alternative to flop flops (and boat shoes for that matter). The great part too is that we got both pairs for under $40 with a 15%off/free shipping coupon. Unfortunately mine are too big, so I'm going to have to exchange them, but I liked them enough that I already ordered another pair in a smaller size so they'll get here before my exchange does.









As an aside, here is the fit of both shirts. The madras is a bit smaller than my other shirts (but not constricting), and the seersucker fits about identical to my other LE shirts:


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Love the fits of both those shirts. I know exactly which madras that is off eBay, as I have one still in my watch list.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Spin Evans said:


> Love the fits of both those shirts. I know exactly which madras that is off eBay, as I have one still in my watch list.


Thanks! I'm going to feel a bit guilty though if I bought this out from under you :redface:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF: Those shirts fit you great and, while both are nice, I really love the madras one (and all its cool details). Regarding the espadrilles, I agree with all your comments on them - to wit, my girlfriend and I wear them a lot in the summer. As we have bought them from Soludos and Toms, but never from the espadrillestore.com site - I'd love to hear your thoughts on them after you've worn them a bit. Enjoy all your new loot.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Solved my white pant query from the other thread for the time being:


RL Suffield fit, I'll have to get the waist taken in a bit, but it's exactly what I was looking for. Also found a Vineyard Vines ribbon belt.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I like the look of those espadrilles. I'll have to see about getting a pair for the beach.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> I like the look of those espadrilles. I'll have to see about getting a pair for the beach.


Not sure they'd work well on the beach--I suspect sand would get trapped against the heel, among other places. They're great knocking-around shoes, though. I got mine from J. Crew on clearance last year.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> Not sure they'd work well on the beach--I suspect sand would get trapped against the heel, among other places. They're great knocking-around shoes, though. I got mine from J. Crew on clearance last year.


Hmm, good to know. They seem to have been popular for beach wear in the '30s, if AA illustrations are any indication.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Howard said:


>


What brand? Are these different than shown in avatar photo?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Tempest said:


> What brand? Are these different than shown in avatar photo?


I really don't know, I would have to check and get back to you.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

OF - Can you elaborate on the sizing? I have been interested in a pair of espadrilles for a while now.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

oxford cloth button down said:


> OF - Can you elaborate on the sizing? I have been interested in a pair of espadrilles for a while now.


Essentially with these, they're supposed to be broken in and will stretch to the wearer's feet. They only offer whole sizes on the website and I normally wear a 10.5, so I initially ordered an 11 (my wife did the same thing- 6.5 and ordered a 7). I've marked down on the exchange form that I want to swap them for the next size down (10 for me, 6 for her). Essentially, if you're a half size, size down. The 11 was slipping off the back of my heel, and because of the lightweight fabric, it would immediately get trapped under my heel.

i went ahead and ordered another pair so I would have them in for a trip I'm taking this upcoming weekend, so I'll report back on how sizing down works out.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

orange fury said:


> The Rugby madras I found NWT on eBay and spent some time going back and forth about whether or not to buy it, because I wasn't sure about the measurements the seller posted. It looks great in person (and has a flap pocket, locker loop, and rear collar button), I'm really glad I ended up pulling the trigger on it


I ordered the exact same shirt likely from the same seller. It was NWT rugby and he had a bunch in various sizes I to was a little puzzled by the measurements, but I figured it's tagged XL from Rugby that should be good enough for me, it ended up fitting more like a slim fit large. I kept it in hopes that this time next year it will fit better.

It looks great on you though, and I cant wait to get my first opportunity to wear mine.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Notes on this thread:

-No to doing your own roofing. My folks had theirs done, and we used the leftover shingles to re-do the shed, and that was enough roofing for this lifetime. 
-Yes to suede bals
-No to owning more than one copy of _Tattoo You_. 
-Yes to terry cloth.
-Yes to LE cotton drifters, though I like the V-necks because I feel like the neck on my crew stretched out a bit, though I (in my wisdom) managed to get photo fixer on it very early in its lifetime, so it has been ridden hard and put away wet, so to speak.

I bought a red BB knit tie, thrifted a bunch of suits, and picked up a few of those Stafford OCBDs.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Notes on this thread:
> 
> -No to doing your own roofing. My folks had theirs done, and we used the leftover shingles to re-do the shed, and that was enough roofing for this lifetime


Agreed... however, the best shape that I have been in my whole life was the year I worked as a roofer's helper. My job was to throw 70# bundles of shingles over my shoulders for 10 hrs. per day and climb up ladders. (The guy that I worked for was too cheap to buy one of those fancy ladder lifts.) By the end, I was able to throw two bundles over my shoulder with relative ease and climb the ladder. Not a job that I would wish on anyone.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> Agreed... however, the best shape that I have been in my whole life was the year I worked as a roofer's helper. My job was to throw 70# bundles of shingles over my shoulders for 10 hrs. per day and climb up ladders. (The guy that I worked for was too cheap to buy one of those fancy ladder lifts.) By the end, I was able to throw two bundles over my shoulder with relative ease and climb the ladder. Not a job that I would wish on anyone.


I once landscaped, and that was the best shape I was ever in. I could lay turf and dig fence post holes and rake rocks and buck bark like nobody's business. Then I tried roofing.

As luck would have it, Mrs. 32 and I had a contractor over today to get a quote on roofing the pump house for our pool. It is a tiny shack--perhaps 12 feet long by eight feet wide. I don't care what it costs. My roofing days are done.


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, I have my share of roofing experience, and no it isn't fun. Especially in the heat. I just installed 160 feet of french drain by hand. Me, and a mattock, and a wheelbarrow. I think that was enough excitement for my 43 year old back for the summer. Now back to your regularly scheduled acquisitions........


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

OF - Thanks!!!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OCBD - glad to see your interest in Espadrilles. I love them for the summer, but - and I think I started a thread on this that went on for awhile - they are hotly debated by Trads - some say yes, some say no. There is enough pictorial evidence to support yes, but certainly not like for boat shoes or bucks. All that aside, I wear and enjoy them and am always glad to see another Trad getting on board. And I love the tie in your most recent post on the WAYWT thread,


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> OCBD - glad to see your interest in Espadrilles. I love them for the summer, but - and I think I started a thread on this that went on for awhile - they are hotly debated by Trads - some say yes, some say no. There is enough pictorial evidence to support yes, but certainly not like for boat shoes or bucks. All that aside, I wear and enjoy them and am always glad to see another Trad getting on board. And I love the tie in your most recent post on the WAYWT thread,


After seeing some of the derision on the other threads about espadrilles, I was sure that I was going to get negative comments, but I'm glad to see that there appears to be a more open minded general consensus towards them. I like 'em, so that's all I need to wear them, but it's nice to see more interest in them.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Btw, thanks for all the positive feedback on the madras guys. Like I had said, I was hesitant about the purchase because I questioned the sizing, but it's good to have that confirmation from outside opinions that it was a good purchase. I wore it this weekend, and I can't gain an ounce of weight (lol), but I do feel like it fits well.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Btw, thanks for all the positive feedback on the madras guys. Like I had said, I was hesitant about the purchase because I questioned the sizing, but it's good to have that confirmation from outside opinions that it was a good purchase. I wore it this weekend, and I can't gain an ounce of weight (lol), but I do feel like it fits well.


There's a thread floating around on this forum about how many of us don't gain weight so as to not have to buy a new wardrobe / to be able to still fit into old favorites. Think of your madras as an eating-healthy motivation.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Ive sworn to myself since losing my weight that I refuse to ever allow myself to get back to the state I was in, and though I don't work out as much as I did a couple months ago, my eating habits changed so drastically during my weight loss that I haven't gained anything back. I do want to lose 5 more pounds and get to an even 40 lbs lost, so im still working on that, but I'm generally content with where I am.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Ive sworn to myself since losing my weight that I refuse to ever allow myself to get back to the state I was in, and though I don't work out as much as I did a couple months ago, my eating habits changed so drastically during my weight loss that I haven't gained anything back. I do want to lose 5 more pounds and get to an even 40 lbs lost, so im still working on that, but I'm generally content with where I am.


We don't own a scale, so I almost never weigh myself, but I can tell from the fit of my clothes if my weight is changing at all. And my Dad, when still alive, mainly kept his weight in control, so that he could fit in his clothes. Whatever works is a good thing.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Fading Fast said:


> OCBD - glad to see your interest in Espadrilles. I love them for the summer, but - and I think I started a thread on this that went on for awhile - they are hotly debated by Trads - some say yes, some say no. There is enough pictorial evidence to support yes, but certainly not like for boat shoes or bucks. All that aside, I wear and enjoy them and am always glad to see another Trad getting on board. And I love the tie in your most recent post on the WAYWT thread,





orange fury said:


> After seeing some of the derision on the other threads about espadrilles, I was sure that I was going to get negative comments, but I'm glad to see that there appears to be a more open minded general consensus towards them. I like 'em, so that's all I need to wear them, but it's nice to see more interest in them.


I think the surge in popularity of TOMS shoes in recent years has made espadrilles seem a little more normal. TOMS are basically espadrilles. As long as you stay away from the espadrilles that lace halfway up the calf like ballet shoes, they should fly under the radar for the most part.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't understand the hatred some have here for jeans, shorts, and espadrilles. Like the other items I listed they are fine worn in the proper context. Certainly no worse than flip flops or those (IMO) dorky looking Velcro strap sandals at the beach.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Jovan said:


> I don't understand the hatred some have here for jeans, shorts, and espadrilles. Like the other items I listed they are fine worn in the proper context. *Certainly no worse than flip flops or those (IMO) dorky looking Velcro strap sandals at the beach.*


Freaking Chocos. My brother in law swears by them, apparently at Texas A&M a "choco tan" is a status symbol of sorts. I'm gonna just let that fact sink in for a little bit lol.

Per shorts/espadrilles- you and I deal with the same general climate (y'all get hotter, we get more humid). I've noticed around here that those of us living in states along the gulf coast or the southern US border tend to be far more understanding of doing whatever it takes to stay cool during brutal summers.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

On the discussion about espadrilles, I need opinions. I purchased a pair of ivory colored ones last week (the same color as the ones I'm sending back for replacement). For my replacement pair, I'm torn between white with white stitching or navy with navy stitching. My issue with white is how easily they'll get dirty and how close they are to the ivory ones, but my issue with navy is that I have a pair of navy sperrys. Thoughts?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd go white, because it is more summer-y.

I have three pairs of white canvas sneakers. 

Here are your options if you get white:
1. You will do nothing and they will look grungy very quickly.
2. You will scrub them once every month or so with some dishsoap and while they will be clean looking, they will never be that brilliant white again.
3. You will treat them with a stain protector spray and later regret it when your feet are gross and clammy which will in turn cause your shoes to begin to smell.

But, for as disposable as those shoes are, I'd get them in white and never think about how they look again. You can replace them next year with a new, fresh, white pair for the price of a decent martini.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Do you think white with white pants would be too much? Because that was part of what I was thinking with navy was that they would go well with the white pants I've been picking up recently.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Wise.



Tilton said:


> I'd go white, because it is more summer-y.
> 
> I have three pairs of white canvas sneakers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> On the discussion about espadrilles, I need opinions. I purchased a pair of ivory colored ones last week (the same color as the ones I'm sending back for replacement). For my replacement pair, I'm torn between white with white stitching or navy with navy stitching. My issue with white is how easily they'll get dirty and how close they are to the ivory ones, but my issue with navy is that I have a pair of navy sperrys. Thoughts?


While I think Tilton makes some great points - and he is spot on, they are disposable, so the decision is not a major on - since you have the ivory ones, going with the navy would give you ones to wear with other colors (they'd look good with Bretons, jeans, grey pants and navy [depending on the tones]). Also, we found the white to be a bit too white (the ivory is softer in tone) and where the whites immediately looked dirty, the ivory looked more worn in than dirty. And if you do throw them on after a rain storm, the navy will be fine but the white will go to heck that day. I have an ivory and a grey and love having the grey as an alternate. Hey, for the price, get both. Just my two cents.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Fading Fast said:


> While I think Tilton makes some great points - and he is spot on, they are disposable, so the decision is not a major on - since you have the ivory ones, going with the navy would give you ones to wear with other colors (they'd look good with Bretons, jeans, grey pants and navy [depending on the tones]). Also, we found the white to be a bit too white (the ivory is softer in tone) and where the whites immediately looked dirty, the ivory looked more worn in than dirty. And if you do throw them on after a rain storm, the navy will be fine but the white will go to heck that day. I have an ivory and a grey and love having the grey as an alternate. Hey, for the price, get both. Just my two cents.


I may have misunderstood the question. I read it as he was returning the ivory pair and getting a new pair to replace the ivory pair, not in addition to the ivory pair. If you already have ivory, get navy. However, I think you'd be better served by a pair of white or navy canvas sneakers than a second pair of espadrilles.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Going back and reading it I phrased my initial question horribly lol :redface:.

revision:

essentially, I bought a pair in ivory that were too big. I'm going to send them out to exchange them, but since the turnaround time will be a couple weeks and I wanted to wear them on a trip this weekend, I went ahead and ordered a pair of ivory ones in (what I hope to be) the correct size. So I have a pair in ivory that should make it in this week. Since I don't want two pair of ivory, I'm wondering between white and navy what color I should exchange the too large pair for. So after this, I'll have one pair of ivory and one pair of either white or navy.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Navy. Ain't no reason to get two pair of almost-but-not-quite white, in my opinion. Some of those stripe and herringbone ones look nice too, though.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Spin Evans said:


> Navy. Ain't no reason to get two pair of almost-but-not-quite white, in my opinion. Some of those stripe and herringbone ones look nice too, though.


The more I've thought about it, I've actually been leaning toward navy for that exact reason. I did like the stripe ones, but for the time being I think I'll get more use out of solids.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Tempest said:


> What brand? Are these different than shown in avatar photo?


It says they're polarized, no brand.


----------



## Danny Boy (May 21, 2014)

Serenus said:


> Just out of the box, smelling like new: Baxter Ranger-Moc (Rancourt) and Allen Edmonds Broadstreet. Worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 11528
> 
> View attachment 11529


Nice Broadstreets! May I please ask where you got them? I am looking for an 11.5 pair in walnut/white.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Man, I love Chipp GTH pants. I am really excited for their arrival. These look hilarious.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Acquired my first JPress Shaggy Dog sweater, in burgundy, from Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> Acquired my first JPress Shaggy Dog sweater, in burgundy, from Nordstrom Rack.


Wow! I had no idea J.Press was sold in Nordstrom, let alone the rack. Care to share how much it was marked down?


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

adoucett said:


> Wow! I had no idea J.Press was sold in Nordstrom, let alone the rack. Care to share how much it was marked down?


It shocked me, too. In fact, I had never seen a J.Press shaggy dog before in my life. It's a "York Street" shaggy dog, but I don't know how much it differs from the J.Press sweater.

It was marked down to $36.75

I searched high and low through the store, but it was the only one available.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

That's awesome. My girlfriend is currently working at a Nordstrom Retail Management internship which gives access to a nice employee discount (even at the rack)--so maybe I should search about next time I'm near one. 

Just looked online and apparently Nordstrom carries a few York Street items. Who knew?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just took a chance on this Polo blazer. Inner label says "Congressman" as the model. I'm sure there's also one of those four "Polo I-IV" designations for it, which again I can't find anywhere but menswear forums. Orgetorix linked the explanations once, but naturally I forgot to save it. Ah well.

If it fits well, I'm planning to replace the horn buttons with brass or nickel.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Updating on the espadrilles:

I got the new ones in yesterday from espadrillestrore.com and they fit wonderfully. If you are a half size like me, go down a size (1 normally am a 10.5 and got a 10). These are the ivory ones and are super comfortable. I can't speak to durability yet, but for ~$20-$30, I could see myself getting these instead of flip flops for casual summer wear.

obligatory picture (ignore my hairy legs):


----------



## 2UFU (Dec 27, 2007)

Just received my first pair of shell cordovan shoes 
A pair of Bradley


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

These appear to be a poor choice for those with high insteps. Would that be accurate?



orange fury said:


> Updating on the espadrilles:
> 
> I got the new ones in yesterday from espadrillestrore.com and they fit wonderfully. If you are a half size like me, go down a size (1 normally am a 10.5 and got a 10). These are the ivory ones and are super comfortable. I can't speak to durability yet, but for ~$20-$30, I could see myself getting these instead of flip flops for casual summer wear.
> 
> obligatory picture (ignore my hairy legs):


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Meermin tasseled loafers, suede:


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Just took a chance on this Polo blazer. Inner label says "Congressman" as the model. I'm sure there's also one of those four "Polo I-IV" designations for it, which again I can't find anywhere but menswear forums. Orgetorix linked the explanations once, but naturally I forgot to save it. Ah well.
> 
> If it fits well, I'm planning to replace the horn buttons with brass or nickel.


From a SF thread on this:



> There are two general variations of the Polo II suit by Corneliani:
> 
> 1) US Model, double pleats, 3 button, side vent, generous cut.
> 
> ...


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

*BEGORRA!*

An e-thrift arrived at my doorstep today:

True 3-button
Dual vents
Fully lined
Non-functional cuffs
Fits perfectly


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Orgetorix said:


> From a SF thread on this:


Thanks this helps.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Found the post, by the way, and bookmarked it for future reference: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...3-Polo-Ralph-Lauren-Suits&p=680163#post680163


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks great Gamma, can't wait till it gets cooler so we can see it in action!


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

gamma68 said:


> *BEGORRA!*
> 
> An e-thrift arrived at my doorstep today:
> 
> ...


I don't know, man, that looks awfully dated to me. Let us know if someone mistakes you for a couch 1970s couch.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> I don't know, man, that looks awfully dated to me. Let us know if someone mistakes you for a couch 1970s couch.


I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Pentheos said:


> I don't know, man, that looks awfully dated to me. Let us know if someone mistakes you for a couch 1970s couch.


The colors aren't represented very well in my photos, I'm afraid. That's due to an overcast sky, lousy interior lighting, a sub-par camera and mid-level photography skills. There is less of a bright green and "avocado" feel to it in reality. Here is an exterior shot, albeit on a cloudy day with imminent rain:


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Gamma - Usually i love your coats and maybe it is the lighting but I am not digging this one as much. Alas, it is definitely a GTH jacket! The fit is pretty good, but I see some rippling in the sleeves - could be a non issue. Rock on, gamma, rock on! :aportnoy:



gamma68 said:


> The colors aren't represented very well in my photos, I'm afraid. That's due to an overcast sky, lousy interior lighting, a sub-par camera and mid-level photography skills. There is less of a bright green and "avocado" feel to it in reality. Here is an exterior shot, albeit on a cloudy day with imminent rain:


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

sskim3 said:


> Gamma - Usually i love your coats and maybe it is the lighting but I am not digging this one as much. Alas, it is definitely a GTH jacket! The fit is pretty good, but I see some rippling in the sleeves - could be a non issue. Rock on, gamma, rock on! :aportnoy:


On this we agree, Mr. Sskim3: the jacket needs a pressing. I will continue to rock on. 

And if anyone else don't like the jacket, it's because y'all is just jealous. :devil:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

gamma68 said:


> *BEGORRA!*
> 
> An e-thrift arrived at my doorstep today:
> 
> ...


That's a nice jacket, Gamma.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

gamma68 said:


> And if anyone else don't like the jacket, it's because y'all is just jealous. :devil:


No, it is because we don't appreciate the charm inherent in looking like a member of Herman's Hermits dressed up for winter. The flecks in that thing look like television static.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> No, it is because we don't appreciate the charm inherent in looking like a member of Herman's Hermits dressed up for winter. The flecks in that thing look like television static.


Thank you for the compliment!

This, from the man who has never posted an image of his own carefully curated ensemble in the WAYT thread.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Got in my $16 Lands End linen/cotton pants (courtesy of STP):

Navy:


"Sand dollar" (cream/white):


unfinished hems and I need the waists taken in, but $35 total? Not bad at all, if I do say so myself.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

A few goodies acquired this month, but this was the biggest purchase so far:

Ray Ban Wayfarer for Brooks Brothers, normally $150 but acquired for $98 (before tax) during the semi-annual.
These are my first pair of Ray Ban sunglasses and I've been really pleased with the quality so far. 
Considering it's difficult to find Wayfarers of any style for under $130 or so, I would say I'm happy with the price I paid.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow adoucett, I love the inside of the frames. Very cool. I have the clubmasters and love them but if I ever want another pair of Raybans I guess I know where to look!


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> The colors aren't represented very well in my photos, I'm afraid. That's due to an overcast sky, lousy interior lighting, a sub-par camera and mid-level photography skills. There is less of a bright green and "avocado" feel to it in reality. Here is an exterior shot, albeit on a cloudy day with imminent rain:


I'm always up for something a little different! Very cool, Gamma. Seems to fit you very well!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got my navy sharkskin suit from PointClickTailor. Fits excellently. More details soon.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

adoucett said:


> A few goodies acquired this month, but this was the biggest purchase so far:
> 
> Ray Ban Wayfarer for Brooks Brothers, normally $150 but acquired for $98 (before tax) during the semi-annual.
> These are my first pair of Ray Ban sunglasses and I've been really pleased with the quality so far.
> Considering it's difficult to find Wayfarers of any style for under $130 or so, I would say I'm happy with the price I paid.


Those are nice - much better than their previous offerings which had lighter colored silk repp stripes glued in. Looked like they'd get sweat stained really easily. It looks like they've rectified that issue.

On a side note, BNIB wayfarers can be found on ebay for around $70, usually.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Tilton said:


> Those are nice - much better than their previous offerings which had lighter colored silk repp stripes glued in. Looked like they'd get sweat stained really easily. It looks like they've rectified that issue.
> 
> On a side note, BNIB wayfarers can be found on ebay for around $70, usually.


I was semi-weary of going that route due to the prevalence of counterfeits...supposedly at one point even Amazon.com got mixed up with a shipment of fakes being sold directly through their site.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

adoucett said:


> I was semi-weary of going that route due to the prevalence of counterfeits...supposedly at one point even Amazon.com got mixed up with a shipment of fakes being sold directly through their site.


That's probably a real concern, and maybe I'm lucky, but there are 5 pairs of Ray Bans in my house, all form ebay, all real. On the other hand, all were purchased between 2009 and 2012 - things could easily have changed since then.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

gamma68 said:


> Thank you for the compliment!
> 
> This, from the man who has never posted an image of his own carefully curated ensemble in the WAYT thread.


Good one!

Enjoy that jacket.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> Good one!
> 
> Enjoy that jacket.


No, 32, it's not available. Sorry. You'll need to find your own.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> No, 32, it's not available. Sorry. You'll need to find your own.


I like it. I'd wear it. I also think it looks a little like a couch.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

Fantabulous.. Once upon a time when I was single and newly well-paid with a new employer, I celebrated with a pair of $400.00 sunglasses, something I just would never have done before. After leaving them on the side bar of a hotel billiard room in New Orleans, I decided I would replace them with a less expensive pair at $120.00, which I promptly left in my girlfriend's car right before breaking up. A couple of pairs of $50.00 ones having been sat on inadvertently, I now typically go the 3 / $40 route at a mall kiosk. But I may just have to break this habit after seeing these...


adoucett said:


> A few goodies acquired this month, but this was the biggest purchase so far:
> 
> Ray Ban Wayfarer for Brooks Brothers, normally $150 but acquired for $98 (before tax) during the semi-annual.
> These are my first pair of Ray Ban sunglasses and I've been really pleased with the quality so far.
> Considering it's difficult to find Wayfarers of any style for under $130 or so, I would say I'm happy with the price I paid.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Reuben said:


> I like it. I'd wear it. I also think it looks a little like a couch.


I'm glad I'm not the only person who takes this exact stance.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It's not my cup of tea.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

gamma68 said:


> No, 32, it's not available. Sorry. You'll need to find your own.


Actually, I see stuff like that not infrequently. Never occurred to me to pick something like that up. Sorry, dude: It's just really, really fugly. Not all Irish tweeds are created equal...


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Reuben said:


> I like it. I'd wear it. I also think it looks a little like a couch.


"Hey, baby, wanna check my armpits for loose change?"


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> "Hey, baby, wanna check my armpits for loose change?"


Always a class act.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

gamma68 said:


> Always a class act.


I'll be here all week...


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> I'll be here all week...


...with plenty of "Internet courage."


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

gamma68 said:


> ...with plenty of "Internet courage."


You have more Internet courage than me. Much more.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> Sorry, dude: It's just really, really fugly. Not all Irish tweeds are created equal...


Watch the tone 32, I think you're coming across a little rude.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

ThePopinjay said:


> Watch the tone 32, I think you're coming across a little rude.


It's a little game that Gamma and I play. He is rude to me and vice versa--been going on for quite some time now. Happy to call truce if he's game.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

I think perhaps that would be the adult thing to do; it doesn't exactly make for a becoming online presence. But I won't dwell, it's really none of my business.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

ThePopinjay said:


> I think perhaps that would be the adult thing to do; it doesn't exactly make for a becoming online presence. But I won't dwell, it's really none of my business.


Fair enough.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

I never have luck with clothing at the thrifts around here, but I do tend to find some neat things in the knick-knack department. Needlepoint!


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

gamma68 said:


> The colors aren't represented very well in my photos, I'm afraid. That's due to an overcast sky, lousy interior lighting, a sub-par camera and mid-level photography skills. There is less of a bright green and "avocado" feel to it in reality. Here is an exterior shot, albeit on a cloudy day with imminent rain:


I too have to say I too doubt that jacket being a good investment


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Spin Evans said:


> I never have luck with clothing at the thrifts around here, but I do tend to find some neat things in the knick-knack department. Needlepoint!


THAT is awesome. Why can't I ever find stuff like that? Lol


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Spin Evans said:


> I never have luck with clothing at the thrifts around here, but I do tend to find some neat things in the knick-knack department. Needlepoint!


Actually, it's cross stitch. Still a cool find, though. 

https://rittenhouseneedlepoint.com/faq#q1


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Another e-thrift. Heather & Tweed shetland wool cardigan vest, with leather buttons, made in the U.K.

I find summer is a good time to pick up fall/winter items rather inexpensively.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Topsider said:


> Actually, it's cross stitch. Still a cool find, though.
> 
> https://rittenhouseneedlepoint.com/faq#q1


You know, I actually tried to look up the difference last night, but most explanations went into far more esoteric detail than the one you posted.


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

Finally got most of my purchases in one spot.

Top is a pen pouch for the other half made by Mignon, the bottom is one for myself from Tony Perotti.
L-R 2 Pre-WWII German depression era pens, Parker Rialto, Sheaffer Triumph Crest, Waterman Harmony

All but the Sheaffer came from the Netherlands, so shipping was quite long. If any of you are interested in a fun read about the first two pens https://www.fountainpennetwork.com/...time-fountain-pens-again-part-2/#entry2981818

Not pictured: Sheaffer Craftsman in Persian Blue which was a gift to the other half, and a JA Henkels 401 Straight razor which needs to be honed.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> The colors aren't represented very well in my photos, I'm afraid. That's due to an overcast sky, lousy interior lighting, a sub-par camera and mid-level photography skills. There is less of a bright green and "avocado" feel to it in reality. Here is an exterior shot, albeit on a cloudy day with imminent rain:


Honestly, even though I don't think I could pull of something like that, it fits you well and your wear it well. :thumbs-up:

I do think once cooler weather rolls around, you and Reuben need to coordinate wearing that and his patchwork tweed on the same days, WAYWT might implode lol.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Picked these up this afternoon:



belt: Vineyard Vines D-ring
tie: Tailor Vintage Indian madras- I got this for dirt cheap after seeing the recommendations in the May Acquisitions thread. I like it, but I'm going to try it with a couple different things tomorrow to see how it works. It's actually red/white/black, but the white and red dilute the black enough to almost look navy. We'll see.
cologne: Burberry Brit. I've liked my other Burberry fragrances (Burberry for Men and Touch), and I think this will be fantastic in the winter. Thinking I may pick up a bottle of London to try as well...


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Honestly, even though I don't think I could pull of something like that, it fits you well and your wear it well. :thumbs-up:
> 
> I do think once cooler weather rolls around, you and Reuben need to coordinate wearing that and his patchwork tweed on the same days, WAYWT might implode lol.


Thanks, Mr. Fury. And belated thanks to Spin Evans, Reuben and Popinjay.

To me, this jacket is reminiscent of a rowing blazer--an upbeat item to wear with enthusiasm and celebratory flair.

I like the idea of blowing up the WAYWT thread and making computer monitors explode. Reuben, let's coordinate a showing of your patchwork tweed and my striped Donegal tweed sometime this Fall.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> I like the idea of blowing up the WAYWT thread and making computer monitors explode. Reuben, let's coordinate a showing of your patchwork tweed and my striped Donegal tweed sometime this Fall.


Oh? Is this also a suit?


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Oh? Is this also a suit?


LOL, no, just a standalone jacket. But based on the reaction here, I think back-to-back posts of your patchwork tweed and a rig built around my jacket would blow WAYWT to smithereens.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> LOL, no, just a standalone jacket. But based on the reaction here, I think back-to-back posts of your patchwork tweed and a rig built around my jacket would blow WAYWT to smithereens.


All I can offer is emblematic cords ...

ooh! Christmas plaid Bills cords!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

gamma68 said:


> LOL, no, just a standalone jacket. But based on the reaction here, I think back-to-back posts of your patchwork tweed and a rig built around my jacket would blow WAYWT to smithereens.


Please give advanced notice when this day will be. I use my eyes pretty often and would prefer to keep it that way.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Tilton said:


> Please give advanced notice when this day will be. I use my eyes pretty often and would prefer to keep it that way.


Advance notice? Now, that wouldn't be any fun, would it?


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Advance notice? Now, that wouldn't be any fun, would it?


Though October 30th would seem appropriate.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, Mr. Fury. And belated thanks to Spin Evans, Reuben and Popinjay.
> 
> To me, this jacket is reminiscent of a rowing blazer--an upbeat item to wear with enthusiasm and celebratory flair.
> 
> I like the idea of blowing up the WAYWT thread and making computer monitors explode. Reuben, let's coordinate a showing of your patchwork tweed and my striped Donegal tweed sometime this Fall.


It would make a dandy rowing blazer--for the Okefenokee Swamp. Might be a tad warm, though.


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

Picked these up today at 35% off current retail at my local shoe repair shop. Last pair he had, fits like a glove.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

orange fury said:


> Picked these up this afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Burberry Brit?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Howard said:


> Is that Burberry Brit?


Yes sir! It's going to be fantastic once winter rolls around.

had this shipped site to store and picked it up from JC Penney tonight, 55/45 linen/cotton blend Stafford, from the same line as my navy one. It has an oddly coarse, almost slubby texture to it, but I like it. I actually bought it specifically for the navy linen/cotton pants I bought last week, but after getting this home I think it'll be more versatile than I thought:



Fit (with what I wore today):


Texture:


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Yes sir! It's going to be fantastic once winter rolls around.
> 
> had this shipped site to store and picked it up from JC Penney tonight, 55/45 linen/cotton blend Stafford, from the same line as my navy one. It has an oddly coarse, almost slubby texture to it, but I like it. I actually bought it specifically for the navy linen/cotton pants I bought last week, but after getting this home I think it'll be more versatile than I thought:
> 
> ...


Im so jealous. The sleeve length looks good to me. Even when I order a short jacket, I will need to them them shortened at least 0.5 inch. I do like the jacket and agree that it is quite versatile. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Just bought my first Mercer & Sons shirts, a pink striped OCBD and a red gingham buttondown, ebay'd for a steal and in excellent shape. Can't wait for them to get here.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I took a bit of a chance on something that will probably irk quite a few here... It's a Black Fleece contrast collar OCBD with _french cuffs.

_I'm not a big fan of french cuffs or cufflinks really...but it's not something I really own a lot of. I'd probably wear this with silk-knot links with a odd jacket or blazer.

The other thing I had in mind was, is it possible to have a tailor convert them to barrel cuffs?

The eBay price was right and I've always wanted to compare the material/fit of the BF OCBD to the standard-- so even if it doesn't get a ton of use I figure it was a worthy investment...

That being said, Will I be exiled if I present this on the WAYWT thread?


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

I've been wanting an OCBD french cuff shirt to get married in. Slightly more subtle form of GTH.

If you're looking for a historical precedent, Chipp used to produce some.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Spin Evans said:


> I've been wanting an OCBD french cuff shirt to get married in. Slightly more subtle form of GTH.
> 
> If you're looking for a historical precedent, Chipp used to produce some.


Supposedly Cary Grant used to be fond of them as well. For your needs, I'm sure there are great MTM options that aren't necessarily _that _expensive that would accommodate your request.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Were they oxford or pinpoint, however? I only recall seeing Cary Grant in one shirt with a button-down collar and French cuffs and it was for a movie. Supposedly he kept a lot of the wardrobe that was made for him. It's hard to tell how much would fit into his own style or not. Yet to see any pictures of him wearing one outside of that movie.

https://www.keikari.com/english/cary-grants-button-down-shirts-with-french-cuffs/

That said, rock it. Don't convert them to barrel cuffs.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

adoucett said:


> I took a bit of a chance on something that will probably irk quite a few here... It's a Black Fleece contrast collar OCBD with _french cuffs.
> 
> _I'm not a big fan of french cuffs or cufflinks really...but it's not something I really own a lot of. I'd probably wear this with silk-knot links with a odd jacket or blazer.
> 
> ...


I really like that shirt, so if you get exiled, I guess I will too. If you do find a way to get it converted, I would be interested to know. I don't really do french cuffs and have no desire to try, but I do like some of the options that are available with those cuffs, so if I could get it converted, that might open up a whole new area of obsession - err, I mean opportunities....


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

^^

My guess is that you could convert the cuffs. If you're willing to spend enough money, almost anything is possible. I'd bet a fair amount of money that it would cost more than a new shirt with barrel cuffs, and I would also bet that a fair number of tailors would botch the job. There are a zillion shirts in the sea. If it were me and I wanted barrel cuffs, I would buy a shirt with barrel cuffs and if I wanted a shirt with French cuffs, I would buy a shirt with French cuffs. If it were me and I owned that shirt, I would wear it without worrying what anyone else thought. It looks like a really nice shirt. I think you did fine.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

adoucett said:


> I'm not a big fan of french cuffs or cufflinks really...but it's not something I really own a lot of. I'd probably wear this with silk-knot links with a odd jacket or blazer.


Better than my predicament: I own 1 french cuff shirt that I don't even like and yet I have at least a dozen pairs of cufflinks (five of which I'd call "really nice") received as gifts from various employers and family members for special occasions.


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

Just bought a Barbour Ashby in olive. Don't kill me, it's slim fit AND alpha sizing. However, don't sweat, it's still made in England, plus I sized up one. It's a Bedale, just an inch or two taken off.



$199, $210ish shipped USA, if you want one. Plus there are other Barbour items on sale, but you have to manually search for Barbour in the box.


----------

